# Toto Energy??



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Anyone got any experience of them?


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Initial Google says they don't have great reviews!

I'm going to be severely disappointed if their hold music isn't Africa!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Have you had a look at Octopus?

I've recently moved my energy to them, and found them to be cheapest in my area, and customer service has been very good.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I use Look after My Bills and Toto is who they have suggested I move to.

Had a look at reviews and they're not great fro customer service.


----------

